# Where is Dark Knight 1080p?



## mrshiny (Dec 28, 2008)

The web site ( /vod) clearly states that "The Dark Knight" will be offered "in 1080p" "starting December 26."

I have a compatible DVR (as I could order "Indiana Jones" in 1080p until 12/25), but "The Dark Knight" does not show. 

I called and was told "The Dark Knight is only being offered PPV, not VOD at all (let alone 1080p). 

Is this massively false advertising or what?


----------



## puckwithahalo (Sep 3, 2007)

maybe it just didn't download yet, i have it on mine.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

I only see it in the HDPPV channel, not in the VOD.


----------



## puckwithahalo (Sep 3, 2007)

Mine did just download last night, so maybe your receivers haven't done their weekly update yet. Give it some time.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

I have it on mine now too. 
Helps not to have the Concentrator for the xbox360, and DVR unplugged.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

It helps to change your nightly update schedule to 12am instead of the deafulat 3am.

This has been discussed in several places on the net.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

Jason Nipp said:


> It helps to change your nightly update schedule to 12am instead of the deafulat 3am.
> 
> This has been discussed in several places on the net.


12am just doesn't work for a LOT of people.


----------



## puckwithahalo (Sep 3, 2007)

Specifically, the DoD events download between 1 am and 9 am Mountain Time.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

puckwithahalo said:


> Specifically, the DoD events download between 1 am and 9 am Mountain Time.


I'm not sure that is true. I am up late most nights, and don't go to bed until 4-5am... I have my "nightly" update set for 8am... and I get FVOD downloaded to my receiver.

Bluntly, it would be monumentally stupid to only download during certain night hours as it completely defeats the purpose people have of wanting a DVR to either record while at work and stay up late to watch OR record late-night stuff and watch the next day. Dish would not sell a lot of FVOD as a result (maybe they don't anyway??) if they only downloaded during a certain timeblock.

Granted, I could be wrong... and they could be doing this... but it wouldn't explain how my receiver gets filled with movies when it is on most of the supposed download-time.


----------



## puckwithahalo (Sep 3, 2007)

Well, unless engineering lied to us, that's when it is. Now, how long each movie takes to download, I don't know. Maybe that time yours is off is time enough for a couple to download, and over time it builds up. Just going on the information that I have been given.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

When we extensively did discuss FVOD, I did post a log of those DLs.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

puckwithahalo said:


> Well, unless engineering lied to us, that's when it is. Now, how long each movie takes to download, I don't know. Maybe that time yours is off is time enough for a couple to download, and over time it builds up. Just going on the information that I have been given.


That's why I hopefully was clear that I wasn't "calling you out" or anything, just questioning if you were told correctly. It is entirely possible that Dish is only doing this during certain overnight hours, but that would be short-sighted of them and not entirely make technical sense either.

I presume the transponders used to send the FVOD are only used for FVOD, so nothing gained by not using them during the day... and they likely would have a large population of customers who would never see any FVOD in their guide if they chose only those overnight hours to stream the video.

I suppose they could be doing it, and maybe I get just enough every night to add up eventually and fill out my guide with a bunch of choices... but man, an hour or two switch and I could go from all to nothing and that doesn't sound like good strategy if it were the case.

I'm still hoping that info is just crossed-wires misinterpretation by someone because it sounds like a bad plan if true.

Meanwhile, to be moderately on topic... I noticed I have the Dark Knight in 1080p in my guide. 'course I don't have a HDMI connection and I already own the Blu ray, so I can't say how it looks.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I posted time, duration, speed, sat, tpn in other thread already.


----------



## HobbyTalk (Jul 14, 2007)

I had it and now it's gone.


----------



## Calvin386 (May 23, 2007)

I haven't received it yet either. I make sure my receiver is in standby every night.


----------



## omarh (Jul 3, 2006)

I'm real curious to see what dark knight looks like on VOD compared to my bluray version. I can't imagine it being anywhere as good. there's just not enough bandwidth.


----------



## mhowie (Sep 30, 2006)

I watched it on "regular HD" PPV earlier tonight and then discovered I had it on VOD 1080p afterward. Doh! 

I did notice the $6.99 price tag for the 1080p version...how nice of Charlie to squeeze an extra dollar out of his good customers.


----------



## Calvin386 (May 23, 2007)

I turn my receiver off every night and still nothing.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

*DISH Network(R) Expands 1080p Movie Lineup*

ENGLEWOOD, Colo., Dec 31, 2008 /PRNewswire-FirstCall via COMTEX News Network/ --

'The Dark Knight' is Available on DISH On Demand

DISH Network Corporation (Nasdaq: DISH) today announced it is expanding its list of 1080p high definition programming options to include "The Dark Knight" available now for $6.99 per purchase.

Consumers can sign up for the best high definition programming and service in the satellite industry with DISH Network's TurboHD programming packages, the only all-HD packages on the market, starting at $24.99 per month. TurboHD is available in three separate tiers and includes special "turbo-charged" features and benefits. Current DISH Network customers looking to add the satellite industry's best high definition experience can get a "turbo-charged" HD package for as little as $10 more per month.

For more information about DISH Network's 1080p programming, high definition channels and TurboHD system and packages, visit www.dishnetwork.com or call 1-800-333-DISH (3474).

The Dark Knight comes from Academy Award(R) nominated filmmaker Christopher Nolan (Batman Begins, The Prestige, Memento), and features commanding performances from Christian Bale (Batman Begins, 3:10 to Yuma, The Prestige), Academy Award(R) Winner Michael Caine (The Cider House Rules, Children of Men), Academy Award(R) Nominee Heath Ledger (Brokeback Mountain), Gary Oldman (Hannibal, Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix), Aaron Eckhart (Thank You For Smoking, No Reservations), Maggie Gyllenhaal (Stranger Than Fiction, World Trade Center) and Academy Award(R) Winner Morgan Freeman (Million Dollar Baby, Wanted).

About DISH Network Corporation

DISH Network Corporation (Nasdaq: DISH), the nation's third largest pay-TV provider and the leader in digital television, provides approximately 13.78 million satellite TV customers as of Sept. 30, 2008 with industry-leading customer satisfaction which has surpassed major cable TV providers for eight consecutive years. DISH Network also provides customers with award-winning HD and DVR technology including the ViP(R)722 HD DVR, which received the Editors' Choice awards from both CNET and PC Magazine. In addition, subscribers enjoy access to hundreds of video and audio channels, the most International channels in the U.S., industry-leading Interactive TV applications, Latino programming, and the best sports and movies in HD. DISH Network offers a variety of package and price options including the lowest all-digital price in America, the DishDVR Advantage Package, high-speed Internet service, and a free upgrade to the best HD DVR in the industry. DISH Network is included in the Nasdaq-100 Index (NDX) and is a Fortune 300 company. Visit www.dishnetwork.com or call 1-800-333-DISH (3474) for more information.

SOURCE DISH Network Corporation

http://www.dishnetwork.com


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

omarh said:


> I'm real curious to see what dark knight looks like on VOD compared to my bluray version. I can't imagine it being anywhere as good. there's just not enough bandwidth.


Sure there is. The Dish VOD isn't viewed while streaming. They "upload" the data to you overnight while your receiver is in standby and the huge file gets stored in the reserved area of the receiver's hard drive.

Dark Knight was on a BD50 I believe, with some of that space being taken by extras... Dish could send a 40GB file to your receiver and have it be exactly the same quality as on the Blu ray if they wanted.

Not enough bandwidth to stream it live, but VOD is delayed so anything is possible.

I don't know that Dish is sending that large of files via the VOD... but they most certainly could.


----------



## mercator1 (Sep 11, 2008)

I watched it over the weekend.


----------



## Calvin386 (May 23, 2007)

I got it Saturday night. I haven't watched it yet though.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

HDMe said:


> Sure there is. The Dish VOD isn't viewed while streaming. *They "upload" the data to you overnight while your receiver is in standby and the huge file gets stored in the reserved area of the receiver's hard drive
> 
> ....*
> 
> *I don't know that Dish is sending that large of files via the VOD... *but they most certainly could.


??? 

Isn't you contradict in those two phrases of your post ?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

P Smith said:


> ???
> 
> Isn't you contradict in those two phrases of your post ?


No.

The files are no doubt huge... but are they as large as the ones on a Blu ray disc? I don't know.

For all I know Dish is sending a 20GB file for Dark Knight in 1080p, but the Blu ray disc contains a 40GB file for the same movie. Thus the Dish file would be huge, but not as much as the one on the Blu ray. I don't think anyone has done direct comparisons of file sizes for Dish 1080p VOD vs Blu ray disc as yet.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

HDMe said:


> No.
> 
> The files are no doubt huge... but are they as large as the ones on a Blu ray disc? I don't know.
> 
> *For all I know Dish is sending a 20GB file for Dark Knight in 1080p*, but the Blu ray disc contains a 40GB file for the same movie. Thus the Dish file would be huge, but not as much as the one on the Blu ray. I don't think anyone has done direct comparisons of file sizes for Dish 1080p VOD vs Blu ray disc as yet.


Could you share a method of measuring a size of VOD/FVOD movies on Dish DVR?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

P Smith said:


> Could you share a method of measuring a size of VOD/FVOD movies on Dish DVR?


No, I can't.

That's the whole point of my earlier post. Someone had said Dish couldn't put the same quality in their VOD as Blu ray. I was simply stating that I wasn't aware of anyone being able to make a comparison, and until such time... it is entirely possible that they could, since we know there is enough hard drive space there to hold the data in the reserved area.

Until someone has been able to do that, no one can really say whether or not Dish is putting the same size file on there that one might get from a Blu ray.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

If you'll find James post about someone hacking DVR logs, you'll get the sizes. Or search for "FVOD".


----------



## kucharsk (Sep 20, 2006)

But as always, what's the aspect ratio DISH used?

Was it all 2.35:1 as with the DVD?

A mix of 16:9 for IMAX sequencies and 2.35:1 for 35mm sequences as on the Blu-ray?

Or zoomed/cropped to 16:9 throughout?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Dish is sending a 16.7 GB file for Dark Knight in 1080p [2h 32m].

And a log of downloads last night started after midnight PDT:

```
Program Name				Date		Time	Duration	Type
1	The Dark Knight				1/6/2009	1:57	2:32:00	000000B1
2	The Dark Knight				1/6/2009	1:57	2:32:00	000000A2
3	The Dark Knight				1/6/2009	1:57	2:32:00	000000A2
4	Hancock					1/6/2009	4:30	1:32:00	000000A4
5	Hancock					1/6/2009	4:30	1:32:00	000000A2
6	Hancock					1/6/2009	4:30	1:32:00	000000A2
7	Wall-E					1/6/2009	5:12	1:38:00	000000A4
8	Wall-E					1/6/2009	5:12	1:38:00	000000A2
9	Wall-E					1/6/2009	5:12	1:38:00	000000A2
10	Tropic Thunder				1/6/2009	5:12	1:47:00	000000A4
11	Tropic Thunder				1/6/2009	5:12	1:47:00	000000A2
12	Tropic Thunder				1/6/2009	5:12	1:47:00	000000A2
13	The Chronicles of Narnia: Prince Ca	1/6/2009	6:47	2:30:00	000000A4
14	The Chronicles of Narnia: Prince Ca	1/6/2009	6:47	2:30:00	000000A2
15	The Chronicles of Narnia: Prince Ca	1/6/2009	6:47	2:30:00	000000A2
16	Step Brothers				1/6/2009	8:08	1:38:00	000000A2
17	Step Brothers				1/6/2009	8:08	1:38:00	000000A2
18	Wanted					1/6/2009	8:08	1:50:00	000000A2
19	Wanted					1/6/2009	8:08	1:50:00	000000A2
20	Burn After Reading			1/6/2009	8:08	1:36:00	000000A2
21	Burn After Reading			1/6/2009	8:08	1:36:00	000000A2
22	Eagle Eye				1/6/2009	8:08	1:58:00	000000A2
23	Eagle Eye				1/6/2009	8:08	1:58:00	000000A2
24	ADVER - Truvia 22			1/6/2009	8:08	0:00:00	000000A2
25	Burn After Reading - Brad Pitt		1/6/2009	8:08	0:02:00	000000A2
26	Dailies - Disaster Movie Interview	1/6/2009	8:08	0:02:00	000000A2
27	Dailies - Step Brothers Premiere	1/6/2009	8:08	0:02:00	000000A2
28	"Chronicles of Narnia, Ben Barns"	1/6/2009	8:08	0:03:00	000000A2
29	Dailies - Appaloosa Premiere		1/6/2009	8:08	0:02:00	000000A2
30	Dailies - Pride and Glory cast		1/6/2009	8:08	0:03:00	000000A2
31	"Bangkok Dangerous, Nicolas Cage"	1/6/2009	8:08	0:02:00	000000A2
32	Step Up 2: The Streets			1/6/2009	8:08	1:38:00	000000A2
```


----------



## Gofastr (Sep 20, 2006)

I did a quick search of movies in 1080P and found only Hulk trailer.What a disappointment all this 1080P stuff is.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

P Smith said:


> Dish is sending a 16.7 GB file for Dark Knight in 1080p [2h 32m].


Now, for comparison, someone would need to see what the file size is for Dark Knight on Blu ray.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

HDMe said:


> Now, for comparison, someone would need to see what the file size is for Dark Knight on Blu ray.


The filesize of JUST the movie, not all the menu fillers, not all the extra behind the scenes and everythings else thats gets added to the Blu-Ray media.


----------



## HobbyTalk (Jul 14, 2007)

To compare some torrent file sizes

Codec..........: H.264
Resolution.....: 1920 x 1080
Bitrate........: 4Mbps
Framerate......: 24fps
Audio..........: AAC 2CH Surround
Subtitles......: None
Extension......: MP4
File Size .......: 3.91GB

Also found this one that says: I have taken the time to upload this FULL resolution 1080p blue ray. It includes all extras and menus.
38GB

RELEASE.NAME..: The.Dark.Knight.2008.1080p.BluRay.DTS.x264-ESiR
RELEASE.DATE..: 26.11.2008
THEATRE.DATE..: 14.06.2008
RUNTiME.......: 2:32:13
SiZE..........: 13.9 GB
ViDEO.CODEC...: x264
FRAMERATE.....: 23.976
BiTRATE.......: 11580 kbps
RESOLUTiON....: 1920x1080
AUDiO1........: English DTS 5.1 1.5 mbit
SUBTiTLES.....: Eng,Ro,Fre,Spa,Por,Ger,Dut,Swe,Fin,Nor,Dan,Hun - ASS
SOURCE........: The Dark Knight Blu-Ray 1080p VC1 TrueHD 5.1


I know, not a lot of helpful info on actual BD file sizes but the last one may be close, just interesting.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

I got my first VOD HD on 501 last night. Dark knight is now listed on 501 as HD along with 7 other SD VOD selections.

My receiver does update at the 3am and I wake it up at 7am with an autotune.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

GrumpyBear said:


> The filesize of JUST the movie, not all the menu fillers, not all the extra behind the scenes and everythings else thats gets added to the Blu-Ray media.


Some random wandering... I saw something on Blu ray.com that made it look like 40GB for the entire disc 1 on Blu ray, which includes some extras and stuff... so unclear just how much was for the actual movie.

Considering the Blu ray has Dolby TrueHD soundtrack and a few languages + commentary, the audio portion should be smaller on Dish's VOD than on the Blu ray by quite a bit if Dish only uses 5.1 and English soundtrack for theirs.

One variable in the mix is that the Blu ray has varied aspect ratios. The IMAX scenes are 1.78:1 while the majority of the movie is 2.35:1... whereas on Dish the whole movie is 1.78:1... so it depends on how Dish gets their version as to whether their version would need to take the same, or less, file space due to the cropped/missing data.

All those things taken into consideration, a 16.7GB file from Dish VOD might not be that much smaller than the Blu ray if we try to compare as equal as possible.

All that said, I happily bought the Blu ray and would do so every time for a movie like that... but am just arguing the technical possibility that Dish could deliver vs VOD something close to what the Blu ray offers for many movies.


----------



## garyhesq (Nov 5, 2004)

I still don't have this available on either my 622 or my 722. Anyone else? Any tricks to get this to show up? All the last 1080P movies were there for my viewing pleasure.


----------



## Calvin386 (May 23, 2007)

The only thing I know is to turn your receiver off at night.


----------



## garyhesq (Nov 5, 2004)

It finally showed up on the 722 but the 622 is the receiver that is hooked to a 1080P set. The 622 doesn't have ANY of the 501HD stuff listed at all. Just SD stuff.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Seen last days new FVOD sources:
61.5W tp30
72.7W tp29
110W tp24
129W tp25

Those movies spooling at night after 11pm to morning time.
So, if you not getting those VOD entries, check a signal on tpns above.


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

Did you notice, the previous post was 22 months ago?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Yes, instead of open new thread I did updates old one with relevant info. 
Last time I recall ppl asked a few times how VOD coming to DVRs.


----------

